# does any one know about chapion archery



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe they went under around 2004? If I remember right, they were made in Canada?


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Didn't they loose a lawsuit over their cam? Who was the lawsuit from?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a Champion Yukon! I think it was $229 off the rack! That little bow actually shot really well!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

FULL-BORE said:


> Didn't they loose a lawsuit over their cam? Who was the lawsuit from?


It was over a cam issue with Rex Darlington (Darton)


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

My brother has a Buck Knives brand bow that I'm almost positive was made by Champion. I think it cost him somewhere between $200-$250. He can still pick that bow up and bust nocks. He shoots it better than any bow he has owned since.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> It was over a cam issue with Rex Darlington (Darton)


I believe most of this to be true, I was told it was because of the draw module system in the solo cams infringed on a patent owned by a company in alberta. They just shut down and gave him the keys.

Great bows with some different twists on limb designs, rebuilt one for my neighbor but I used Mathews straight line cams on it.


----------

